# Couple questions on a new gaming rig



## Spectralspon (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey,

I've been working on a part list for a new gaming rig for a little while now, and I think I'm nearly finished with it - just have a few other questions about it. Here's the build: 

Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 1070 8GB, Carbide 400C ATX Mid Tower - Intel Build - korai's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker

I'll be using it for games like GTA 5, Dark Souls 3, and other fairly new games. Currently I've got an old 1080p monitor but I'm going to upgrade to 1440p likely before the end of the year, which is why I'm going with the 1070. 

Do these parts look okay? I went with a 256GB SSD for Windows and Steam, with the intention of putting the games I play more often on it, and leaving the HDD for the rest of my stuff. Also, for the case I was looking at the Thermaltake h35, but I've heard of people having issues with those cases.

Overall, I don't see any glaring issues with it, but I'd rather be safe and get other opinions.

Anyway, thanks for reading, I appreciate any advice!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You still have a 128GB SSD listed on your sheet.

I would recommend changing the low quality PSU to a XFX or Seasonic branded unit. 650W is more than enough.

If you don't like what people are saying about the case, NZXT, Corsair, Fractal, and Cooler Master make some very good cases.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*If you're only going to be gaming; do you really need a 6700K? I'm all about overkill, but you probably don't need it.  Who am I kidding? Go all out if you can.

Also; if you were looking to save a bit of money you're probably not going to notice the difference between a Samsung Pro and a Samsung Evo, but you will notice the cost difference! :smile:

Ditto PSU. Unless you're planning to go SLI in the future, in which case you'll want to stick up to around 860W.*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Also; if you were looking to save a bit of money you're probably not going to notice the difference between a Samsung Pro and a Samsung Evo, but you will notice the cost difference!


You do get a 10 year warranty with the Pro version though. :hide:


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*Oooh! That's good. :thumb: Disregard my last in that case. *


----------



## Spectralspon (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks for the advice! I've updated my list - threw in a 256gb kingston SSD and a SeaSonic 650W PSU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you pick up the HyperX Kingston SSD? It's quite the drive for performance!


----------



## Spectralspon (Sep 26, 2011)

I've currently got the kingston v300 on my list, but is the hyperX notably better? It's really not that big of a price increase, so I'd probably be fine dropping the extra few bucks if it's worth!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Looks perfect to me now!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is the one I was talking about:

Savage SATA 3 Solid State Drive - 120GB-960GB | HyperX


----------

